# Small jetter



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I got myself a small jetter. Pretty much to play around with and see what it can do. I've never ran a jetter before. So my question is what can a jetter with a 1/4 in hose and 3000 psi good for? Is it manly for smaller lines like 2 & 3 in. Or could it clean a 4 in line with out a problem?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gpm?


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not going to lie. I don't know sh*t about jetters. But I figured if you had a certain size hose and a certain pressure that you could only get so many gpm.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Is the gpm the rating you can pump out without pressure drop?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Jetter Pumps are sized based on how many GPMs at how much PSI it can pump. The pump creates flow and the hose and nozzle create the pressure. The pumps are designed to pump and handle up to so much PSI but the GPMs are what do most the cleaning. If you have a 15amp electric jetter then it will most likely pump about 1.5GPMs at 1600psi. That can clean a 2"-3" line but it takes a while if its heavy build-up . A gas powered one that pumps 4-5GPMs at 3500-4000PSI is more versatile and can be used on 2"-6" with the right nozzle depending on what the clog is. The Root Ranger nozzle allows small gas powered jetters to be as effective on roots and heavy build-up like the larger volume jetters. 

I use a Spartan 727 gas powered cart jetter and can really blast out any type of clog on any line with that nozzle. It has become my go to nozzle. If you are jetting from downstream an going upstream it is the best for 3"-6". Its quick and effective.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Nathan901 said:


> Is the gpm the rating you can pump out without pressure drop?


No. You're always gonna have some pressure drop no matter the diameter of the hose. The flow and pressure are two different things. The pump increases the flow and thus increases pressure because of the resistance from the hose and nozzle. If the pump is rated for 18GPM at 4K PSI than you're going to get 18 GPM coming out of the end of that hose if its sized properly. You will have a PSI loss but it depends on how many feet of jetter hose and size. 

The nozzles are also sized based on GPMs and PSI. It all should coordinate so you can maximize the potential of the nozzle and jetter. Too big of a nozzle and the pump can't build enough pressure for the nozzle to work right. 

To determine jetter hose pressure loss at the end of your hose, like Gear Junkie said, remove the nozzle on the end of your sewer jetter hose and crank up the jetter. Whatever your pressure gauge reads is your pressure loss because there is nothing on the end of the hose. So the water is pumping and the only resistance between the pump and the nozzle is the hose. The PSI gauge is reading the back pressure coming from the resistance being applied from the hose without a nozzle. So with a nozzle on the end of the hose the PSI is no longer what it says at the guage. You have the loss from the hose. With a nozzle on if it says 3500 PSI at the gauge but with out a nozzle you get up to 600PSI that means you are only getting 2900 PSI at the nozzle.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gruvplumbing said:


> I got myself a small jetter. Pretty much to play around with and see what it can do. I've never ran a jetter before. So my question is what can a jetter with a 1/4 in hose and 3000 psi good for? Is it manly for smaller lines like 2 & 3 in. Or could it clean a 4 in line with out a problem?


Show us a pic or two. Like gear said you might be able to run a RR which will open the door to the big world of mainline jetting and the money will flow


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

And it's 2.5 gpm. I assume that's probably on the smaller side.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good for 2" drains and grease.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Good for 2" drains and grease.


And washing the truck! That pressure washer is at most 2.2 GPM so not gonna do much in anything above 2"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There is a full Landa dealer near my shop. They make some great hot water machines.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd sell it right off the bat and get a GX390 jetter. Same footprint size but you'll be able to cut roots in 6" pipe.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Well I'm hoping it gives me some experience for when I do decide to buy a big jetter.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You won't get the right kind of experience because it won't cut roots so your hose handling will be totally different.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah those are primarily designed for power washing only. The pump isn't powerful enough to allow a nozzle to pull a hose of significant length into a line very far. Invest in a cart jetter or build your own. They're well worth the investment.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Well.....tried a 2.5 nozzle at 3000 psi and it cut a 2x4 fairly well. Did a better job then the warthog at 5.5 4300 psi did with the 2x4.

So I'll do a take back. If your jetter is at least 3gpm with 3000, you should be able to cut roots with the right turbo matched to the root ranger. Keep your hose at 1/4" and 100' or less.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Well was actually a 2x3. The nozzle was completely under water when I did this test. maybe took 45 seconds to a minute and a half? not realy focused on the time.


----------

